# The steps to building a Sagaris V8 race car - very funny!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Posted on PH this afternoon - incredible skill, but it also had me laughing out loud in places. 



teamHOLDENracing on Pistonheads said:


> Hi All
> Having reached something of a milestone this weekend (priming the bodyshell), I though I would share with you some of the steps in building a Sagaris V8 race car (so far)....
> 
> 1) Decorate workshop, paint floor, fit racking, HiFi system, TV, DVD and Video players
> ...


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Thats a great thread.

He has my total respect


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I just hope that he doesn't prang it on its first outing! (I would  )


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> (With thanks to IMR Limited for their sponsorship, Tim Hood and Terry Lee for giving me the benefit of their experience and chassis modifications


Do you think he'll be press-ganging Marco, Merrick and Adam himself to help with the assembly? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why not just race a Tuscan? Good work, but why?


----------

